

Ray Kurzweil on "I've Got a Secret" in 1965 [Video] - maxtility
http://youtube.com/watch?v=X4Neivqp2K4

======
aneesh
Ray Kurzweil has an insatiable curiosity. I talked with him recently, and even
at his age, he was trying to learn all he can about cancer biology (which is
not even his field) from the top people. If he was even half as intellectually
curious as a teen, it doesn't surprise me he found a way to build a computer.

------
mynameishere
Where does a 17-year-old get the bankroll to build a computer in 1965?

~~~
aswanson
With enough memory to write a composition, no less?

------
jorgeortiz85
Ohh, AI. Every decade we say human-level AI is merely a decade away. And every
decade we are again disappointed.

Poor Kurzweil. He's spent a lifetime on this obsession, and computers are no
closer to being true composers than they were in 1965.

